# Simatic NET .... automatische Änderungssuche nach dem booten



## plc_tippser (2 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

kann ich das automatische Suchen nach geänderter Hardware nach dem Bootvorgang abschalten?

Guß pt


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (2 Juni 2004)

Lösche folgende Schlüssel in der Registry :

   Located: HK_LM:Run, Kill_Old_SimaticNet_Setup 
   command: C:\Programme\SIEMENS\SIMATIC.NET\SimNetCom\_koss

   Located: HK_LM:Run, simpcmon 
   command: C:\Programme\SIEMENS\SIMATIC.NET\opc2\

Und im Autostartordner den Komponenten Konfigurator

Deine Nerven werden es dir Danken


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Juni 2004)

Vorausgesetzt ich finde RUN....
was hat das zur Folge wenn ich den Schlüssel lösche? :roll: 

Gruß pt


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (2 Juni 2004)

Da man das automatische suchen nicht abschalten kann, es gibt dafür keine Option, löscht man halt die Programme die den automatischen Suchlauf auslösen.

So findet man RUN :  :roll: 

Start anklicken ( ist der Button rechts in der Taskleiste )  :lol: 
ausführen anklicken
regedit eingeben
OK drücken

Ein Fenster öffnet sich  :shock: 
doppelklick auf HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE
doppeltklick auf SOFTWARE
doppelklick auf MICROSOFT
doppelklick auf WINDOWS
doppelklick auf CURRENTVERSION
doppelklick auf RUN ->   ->

hier stehen die Programme die beim Systemstart geladen / aufgerufen werden.

Der Rest steht oben 

Viel Spass beim klicken durch die Microsoft Wunderwelt der Farben  :wink:


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Juni 2004)

OK, gefunden

aber brauche ich die Funktion noch irgendwann oder kann ich diese dann auch wieder manuell auslösen??? 

Ich habe den _koss und auch den simpcmon versucht manuell zu starten und habe nicht das Bild gesehen, das sonst immer beim Start strahlt.

Gruß pt


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (2 Juni 2004)

War nicht so gemeint  :wink: 

Die Funktion kannst du wieder über 

Start / Simatic / Simatic Net / Einstellungen / 
Konfiguration Benachrichtigungsdienst

starten, gilt aber nur für die aktive Sitzung. Bei einem Neustart wird er nicht gestartet.

Eigentlich Protokoliert das Programm nur Fehler von Komunikationskarten und überwacht ob neue Karten hinzukommen und startet dann das Programm um die PC-Station einzustellen. Ausserdem händelt es das laden der PC-Station local, was aber auf einem Programiergerät meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn macht.
Alle Einstellungen können weiterhin manuell gemacht werden, so wie es vorher auch ging.
Ich denke das Prog. ist eigentlich für User gedacht, die keine Ahnung haben wie man die Einstellungen vornimmt und Hardeware konfiguriert.

Mich nervt es einfach nur !! 

bis denne


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Juni 2004)

:?: 





> War nicht so gemeint


Den habe ich nicht verstanden. Dein Beitrag ist vollstens OK.
Ich hoffe das ich auch bald ein grosser bin  

Gruß pt


----------

